# Kid Icarus's Training Log - dont stab me but...



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

...I dont think you'll like it.

200m run

10 pullups @ bodyweight

10 push presses @ 25kh

10 chest to floor pressups

200m run

8 pullups @ bodyweight

8 push presses @ 25kh

8 chest to floor pressups

200m run

6 pullups @ bodyweight

6 push presses @ 25kh

6 chest to floor pressups

200m run

4 pullups @ bodyweight

4 push presses @ 25kh

4 chest to floor pressups

200m run

2 pullups @ bodyweight

2 push presses @ 25kh

2 chest to floor pressups

200 meter run

Total time: 13 minutes.2 seconds

Finish move: 5x5 stifflegged deadlifts @90kg

Was so tired...didnt have the energy to **** in the shower after. if you wanna try it, let me know your times!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

ade ra, dou workout, oye dou banyo


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

last night-

200 meter run

21 wide arm pressups

21 squat thrusts

21 jumping deep squats

200 meter run backwards

15 wide arm pressups

15 squat thrusts

15 jumping deep squats

200 meter run backwards

7 wide arm pressups

7 squat thrusts

7 jumping deep squats

200 meter run backwards

3 wide arm pressups

3 squat thrusts

3 jumping deep squats

200 meter run backwards

rings dips 3x5

skin the cat 3x5

vomit


----------



## NO_PAIN_NO_GAIN (Aug 4, 2008)

*200 meter run backwards*

not tryed that lol


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

i personally like alternating my 200m running between backwards and in the style of a crab


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I would do this work out but it turns out i want to look muscular and not one of those "sporty" types


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hahahaha lol at con,

i do a very similar routine at mma/bjj, they are tiering but dont know how applicable to bb

( not being smart **** lol really not sure,)


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

today - snatch and lift, snatch and jerk (*giggles like a girl)

no weights, all bar and technique work today


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

interesting reading mate, what is your goal? i.e. be biomechanically useful in a sporty kind of fashion.... or be a big lad?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

biomechanically useful  no interest at all in being a 'big lad' tbh. no judgement, just not relevant for me. Id love to like a gymnast, functional muscles etc I know that'll probably **** off a few people saying that but its just what's right for me


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Today:

5 rounds:

- 7 x strict pullups

- 7 x situps

- 14 x 20 kg lunges

- 14 x medicine ball pushups

Time: 15 minutes 50 seconds

5x5 thusters 5RM 40kg

5x3 deadlifts 3RM 90kg (post circuit)

Throw up


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

today: taught a pilates class. will be needing a poo later


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

parents are greek, i'm a manc lad born n bred

Kid Icarus is my old moniker, how did ya guess it?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

today:

squats 90kg 5x5

deadlifts 70kg 5x5

circuit

200m run

6 pull ups

12 kettlebell swings ([email protected] 16kg)

10 pressups

5 rounds

****ed


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Kid Icarus - Don't take this the wrong way - but just curious why you're posting on this site? Most people come to this site to get advice on body building and putting on mass. But you say you've no interest in this? And (again don't take this the wrong way) I suspect most of the peope who come to this site don't have any interest in your routines either?

Until a few years ago, I used to do a lot of this kind of stuff and very little "hardcore" weights - and at the time I would have found these routines very interesting and useful and could have compared notes with you. But the last place I'd have come looking for it would have been to a body-building site.

I just think you'd get a much more receptive and keen audience if you went to more of a personal fitness website?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

bogman said:


> Kid Icarus - Don't take this the wrong way - but just curious why you're posting on this site? Most people come to this site to get advice on body building and putting on mass. But you say you've no interest in this? And (again don't take this the wrong way) I suspect most of the peope who come to this site don't have any interest in your routines either?
> 
> Until a few years ago, I used to do a lot of this kind of stuff and very little "hardcore" weights - and at the time I would have found these routines very interesting and useful and could have compared notes with you. But the last place I'd have come looking for it would have been to a body-building site.
> 
> I just think you'd get a much more receptive and keen audience if you went to more of a personal fitness website?


hola! thanks for the feedback dude. the only reason why is because i love this site and the functional fitness sites suck ass. at the same time i share the same interest in certain olympic lifts and diet/supplimentation/training ethics as many people here. the great thing about the internet is that people dont shoot kitten's everytime I post something someone else might not like. its not about having an audience but logging something different that people might find interesting if not just very very different.

if the owners of the site asked me not to post anymore then thats fine as its their site and their hard work that's gone into this. i just really like the site 

am curious why you changed routines from something similar to mine to all out body building? :beer:

thanks again for the feedback dude


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> hola! thanks for the feedback dude. the only reason why is because i love this site and the functional fitness sites suck ass. at the same time i share the same interest in certain olympic lifts and diet/supplimentation/training ethics as many people here. the great thing about the internet is that people dont shoot kitten's everytime I post something someone else might not like. its not about having an audience but logging something different that people might find interesting if not just very very different.


Fair enough! up to you! I see your point - but posting your routines on here is a bit like a Rabbi turning up to do the sermon in a Catholic church? :lol:



steelicarus said:


> am curious why you changed routines from something similar to mine to all out body building? :beer:


Because I wanted to get a bit bigger and not be skinny any longer! I doubt I have the genes for bodybuilding and its not my goal, but I do want to bulk up a bit. However, I still want to stay moderately fit from a cardio perspective and do cardio 3 or 4 times a week - but its all generally moderate rather than high intensity stuff.

Not sure if you've ever seen this website and this guy - but I think you'd like it. I've done some of his routines in the past - he has some good ideas and is incredibly fit:

http://www.rosstraining.com/


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

i have both his books and have spoken to him a couple of times,he's such a top guy. i run bootcamp classes around manchester and stockport and get a lot of inspiration from him!

i vary my training in macrocycles, bodybuilding, skillset and crossfit stuff. i wanna do everything!


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> i have both his books and have spoken to him a couple of times,he's such a top guy. i run bootcamp classes around manchester and stockport and get a lot of inspiration from him!


Cool - I have both of his books too (and the DVD!  ). Doing the workouts he suggess is very tough!



steelicarus said:


> i vary my training in macrocycles, bodybuilding, skillset and crossfit stuff. i wanna do everything!


Fair play mate - can't argue with that. Best of luck with your training!


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

I've enjoyed reading your routines Icarus!

I'm also a bit of an imposter on here as I am a runner who is trying to muscle-up rather than a BBer!

mark


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

MrGum said:


> I've enjoyed reading your routines Icarus!
> 
> I'm also a bit of an imposter on here as I am a runner who is trying to muscle-up rather than a BBer!
> 
> mark


no worries mate! a lot of my clients are 5 and 10k runners, its hard work!

am guessing you;re looking fwd to watchmen being released? read any secret invasion much? :beer:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> am guessing you;re looking fwd to watchmen being released? read any secret invasion much? :beer:


Yes! and no - not aware of Secret Invasion (yet).

The rosstraining stuff is good. I do kickboxing as well. I might buy one of his books.

mark


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

YGM dude  enjoy!


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> will be needing a poo later


Is that a one rep max or backwards?

Its definitely an interesting and unique routine for these forums mate! Good abs BTW.

The routines not my cup of tea but I respect the work!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

one massive rep max dude  i think i lost half a stone after that!

i really like the quote too!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

refreshing thread icarus - keep up the good work mate.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

cheers leeston!

Today: "Fran"

- 21 pull-ups (strict/kipping/jumping/anything to get above the bar! 

- 21 thrusters (20kg)

- 15 pull-ups

- 15 thrusters

- 9 pull-ups

- 9 thrusters

Time: 9min 23sec

****ty time and light weight but i really needed to work on shoulder flexibility and form with thrusters before I move on.


----------



## Dabull (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi icarus respect yer individuality its like a breath of fresh air may incorperate it a abit of this into my training.I've also been a fan of Ross for a bit so may incorporate some of his stuff into my routine when i start training in a couple of weeks.

What are thrusters are they jumping squats?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

tonight's workout:

7 rounds:

- 10 x sumo deadlift high pull (28kg kettlebell,)

- 10 x pressups on medicine balls

- 20 x heel tap crunches

Time: a shocking 10.30 minutes but my excuse is my training buddy high pulling a kettlebell into his left testicle and m having to stop to make sure he wasnt going to pass out/throw up on me and then me thinking I had to do 5 rounds instead of seven.

I can't count.

Hey DaBUll

Jumping Squats are simply squats where you jump (!) after breaking parrallel. Make it harder by keeping your hands on your head rather than swingin for momentum.

Thrusters are as follows  glad you;re enjoying it dude


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

To be fair I was the first one to start back up after kettlebelling my testicle. And I beat your time by 30 seconds 

Though it did seem like you were constantly doing pressups...

*wonders if it's actually you that can't count :tongue:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

the numbers change shape!

we'll see if u beat me tonight, WITHOUT screaming in pain, dancing, generally disracting me, whispering random numbers as I exercise


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

today: both gerg (my bezzer and training partner - see above) and myself have agreed never to divulge what 'workout' we did today in the gym, suffice to say we wont be doing anymore classes.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

steelicarus said:


> today: both gerg (my bezzer and training partner - see above) and myself have agreed never to divulge what 'workout' we did today in the gym, suffice to say we wont be doing anymore classes.


So you're going to keep a log bug write nothing in it?

Are you friends with DaPs by any chance...? :lol:


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

*breaks under TH&S's good cop bad cop routine

on a whim we decidd to try total fitness's circuits class which was utter ****e, i still haven;t recovered my full hearing after having the super camp dude scream 'i'll let you know when i want you to stop' seventy three times in my ear.

I teach circuits so thought this was a good way to pick up some pointers - boy was I wrong, it was just stations dotted around the studio that you have to do continuously for upwards of three minutes or so.

No progression, no variation. Boring as hell.

At two points the instructor almost stabbed us because we were squatting correctly (braced thorasic spine) and because when he shouted "20 pressups" we had finished them before his babies had gotten mattsies so they wouldnt hurtsies their kneeesies on the hard floorsies.

Stupid class.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

My favourite station was "scotch dancing".


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

we did the same, he said pick up some dumbbells so we ran around punching the air with 5 and 6kg dumbbells. when he caught us he shouted to stick to 2 and 3 kg ones. We may have broken his mind by making everything plyometric


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

last night:

Twenty minutes of "Cindy"

- 5 pull-ups (chin above bar)

- 10 press-ups (chest to floor)

- 15 body weight squats (below parallel)

Gerg: 13 rounds

Me: 12 rounds (could have squeezed one more round out but didn't think I had enough time  like a c*ck...)


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Been reading the Ross Enamait stuff. It's great! :thumb: .

I am planning to make a sandbag this weekend  .

I am going to try to work out a good weekly program from his ideas.

many thanks

mark


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

@ Mr Gum

tesco sells bags of sand. get a canvas bag to cover it and you're good to go. I made 15 sand bags like that and use them in most bootcamp classes

he is a great writer - his only weakness is programme design - check out Poliquin for that 

@ GreekGoddess

yesterday did 3 rounds of 5 thrusters with 30kg. it almost killed me, love it thou, the weight is going up! :thumbup1:


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> @ Mr Gum
> 
> he is a great writer - his only weakness is programme design - check out Poliquin for that


Got a link for him??

mark


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

YGM dude :LD


----------



## Dabull (Sep 13, 2010)

Defo gonna incorporate the THrusters into my routine will help get my heart pumping.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

last night 22.30:

so me, gerg and a mate all went to the park to play. we did 2 rounds of car pushing15 meters circuit ford focus (with the other two in the car) then skin the cat on the rings twice then bodyweight dips, L seats etc.

all the time shirts off, foo fighters blasting out of the car. one lad was in his van parked by the toilets just watching, drove off (with his lights off) then came back 10 min later. two other cars came, parked next to each other, one dude got into the other guys tinted car then drove off (together) after half an hour, then two more cars! We had stumbled ontoa gay dogging site. at this point we three started dancing/mincing/shouting out about how 'hard' it was and asking the other to 'help with their ring' and to 'tug on it harder'.

I honestly dont know if Ive ever laughed that much, especially as we were dancing with each other shirtless i teh car headlights between sets.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

"Jackie"

- 1000m row

- 50 Thrusters (20kg)

- 30 Pullups

For time, pullups done after thrusters.

Greg: 11m 11sec (2min 33sec faster than 2 weeks ago)

me: 12m 23sec

Then 1-1-1-1-1-1 Pullups (1 rep max 6 times)

me (10kg, 15kg, 17.5kg, 17.5, 17.5, 17.5) (last set was gladiator style on the negative)

Greg (20kg, 30kg, 35kg, 32.5kg, 32.5kg) (had to stop as dipping belt was stabbing me)

Then 50 med ball pushups each.

Hydropool, sauna, tropical shower and saunarium.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

You do some weird sh1t mate, but respect to ya, not for me, but im sure it keeps you in great shape


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Five-O said:


> You do some weird sh1t mate, but respect to ya, not for me, but im sure it keeps you in great shape


who's the weirdo 

http://media.crossfit.com/cf-video/CrossFitAgainFaster_VBL1SherwoodBodyParts.wmv

alternative link (windows media ****s up for me):

http://media.crossfit.com/cf-video/CrossFitAgainFaster_VBL1SherwoodBodyParts.mov


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Today we did "Fran" again

21-15-9

- thrusters (greg: 30kg, me: 25kg)

- pull-ups

Greg: 5mins 40sec (-3:56, 30% faster)

me: 6mins 40sec (-2:43, 26% faster)

Smashed our previous times, despite some idiot trying to jump on our pullup bars mid circuit, and using heavier weights. We almost threw up all the chocolate we ate beforehand...

Weights felt too light for both of us, so going to increase them next time until we hit the prescribed 40kg.

Finished with deadlifts

me: 3x100kg

Greg: 3x90kg

should have started with these really

c.f. 2 weeks ago

*"Fran"*

- 21 pull-ups

- 21 thrusters (greg: 25kg, me: 20kg)

- 15 pull-ups

- 15 thrusters

- 9 pull-ups

- 9 thrusters

Times from memory:

me: 9min 23sec

Greg 9mins 36sec + asthma attack.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

*wonders if it was the marshmallows, biscuit pieces, cherries or raisins in the rocky road that contributed to our awesome times 

can't wait to try it again in a couple of weeks and further smash our times whilst upping the weight


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Who invents your routines? Are they all named after women?


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

some are taken from the crossfit website, others we make up. its tradition to name them after women though some arenamed in honor of soldiers who have been killed.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for that steelicarus.

I am on a big learning curve at the moment, trying to make my workouts more intense and "functional". Many thanks for getting me started in this direction!

I am a bit confused though - it's easier when you just do the same thing every week :whistling:

mark


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

MrGum said:


> it's easier when you just do the same thing every week :whistling:
> 
> mark


the idea is that you are constantly challenging your body, as functionally you never know what challenge may await you. In practice though we try not to do say deadlifts for 3 days consecutively, and we may repeat a workout after 2 weeks or so to measure improvement.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

video that might be of some use to y'all

http://media.crossfit.com/cf-video/CrossFit_ValenciaColonelLecture.mov


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Hi GG. I am still here. But I am putting my workouts on the veganfitness forum. :whistling:

mark


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> video that might be of some use to y'all
> 
> http://media.crossfit.com/cf-video/CrossFit_ValenciaColonelLecture.mov


Interesting, but seeing as I am not in the army, or any kind of "leader", it didn't really help me much.

Anyway, cheers Icarus. I am hanging out on the RossTraining forum quite a bit now.

All the best,

Gummy


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

no worries mate - u really need to check out crossfit tho (www.crossfit.com)

today i attended my first day at crossfit certification bootcamp. coach glassman himself was there which was super awesome. really professional coaches, dead strict on form and passionate about crossfit and how it works. I basically threw everything out the window and started again from scratch. was a real eye opener...am still blown away by the amount of grade A information I can take away with me and put to immediate use.

We finished the day with:

30 kettlebell swings (180 american style)

30 air squats

200m run

three rounds: total time: 9.47

i get to go back and do more tomorrow on the final day - yay!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

just wait till they make you do fran, helen and diane back to back


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

yeah, ive never shat myself in public before..should be interesting


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations on passing your crossfit certification


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

yay!

*runs around nekkid!

am so happy!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

yesterday:

15 min muscle ups

15 min: thrusters (20kg) burpees 30-20-10 reps

15 min: push press

15min: med ball clean and press

15 min kipping pullups

yay


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> no worries mate - u really need to check out crossfit tho (www.crossfit.com)


Cheers Icarus, I've been reading lots of stuff on there since you first mentioned it on here. It is amazing stuff, no question! I am also reading some of that guy Coach Sommers' gymnsatics stuff.

CONGRATULATIONS on passing. You ROCK! :thumb: :bounce:

By the way, you totally revolutionised the way I train by sending me that Ross Enamait stuff. I don't know if you have time, but if you want to see how I am doing, I have a journal over on his forum:

http://www.rosstraining.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34084

Gummy


----------

